# Any van dwellers/RVers in need of a fulltime seasonal job??



## Shakou (Aug 20, 2012)

Amazon.com is about to start their holiday season and is recruiting RVers to work in there warehouse, located in Kentucky, Kansas, and Nevada. My husband and I worked for them last year, and while the work is hard, they pay really well (over $10/hr full-time PLUS your space and utilities in an RV park). We're getting ready to work for them again, and thought I'd throw it out for other people who are looking for work!

https://www.amazon.jobs/en


----------



## ped (Aug 20, 2012)

I was under the impression they didn't start until halfway into october? Is starting this early typical? I was also told that up until thanksgiving you work pretty much a 40hr week, then after thanksgiving until christmas you start doing like 55-60 a week? Is that your experience?

One other question. Do they care if you stop anytime you want? I have obligations at the end of November and I was told alot of people choose to opt out before the crazy month kicks in?


----------



## Zoshpermanent (Aug 21, 2012)

you would need a social sec


----------



## Shakou (Aug 21, 2012)

Last year we started at the beginning of October, while some started later and some started earliar. I think it's just a matter of how many people they need at that time and who's on the list to start.

When we first started, we worked 40 hrs a week, and over time kicked in the closer we got to Christmas, 60 hrs being mandatory.... It's hard, but all that money you get to keep, so to us it's worth it. 

I'm not sure where they stand on skipping out early. I know you don't get your Christmas bonus if you just up and leave unexpectedly, but dunno if that would be the case for talking it through with them first.


----------



## ped (Aug 21, 2012)

From my understanding many older people who fulltime can't handle the 60hr week. They quit before thanksgiving on mutual terms. As in it's perfectly fine if you want to do that and it won't be held against you. I'm by myself and have my dog and I have a knee issue so I really wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## Shakou (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, we have two dogs that we did it with last year and that will be coming with us again this year. It does get hard for them, but it's only temporary.

The good thing about Amazon is they are very understanding about health needs, and will put you in a position that works for you. It just sucks working that many hours.


----------



## straightmovin (Aug 22, 2012)

they care if you are just in the back of a pick up? also.....they ua?


----------



## straightmovin (Aug 22, 2012)

nevermind. read up.


----------



## Shakou (Aug 24, 2012)

straightmovin said:


> they care if you are just in the back of a pick up? also.....they ua?



I'm not sure, but last year they allowed us to do it in a pop up camper, lol, so it's possible. What's ua mean?


----------



## straightmovin (Aug 24, 2012)

Shakou said:


> I'm not sure, but last year they allowed us to do it in a pop up camper, lol, so it's possible. What's ua mean?


ahhhhh. read the website and dropped an app is all. thanks a ton for the heads up.


----------



## Shakou (Aug 26, 2012)

straightmovin said:


> ahhhhh. read the website and dropped an app is all. thanks a ton for the heads up.



No problem! Good luck!


----------



## straightmovin (Aug 27, 2012)

oh.....and ua = urinalysis. lol


----------



## dprogram (Sep 12, 2012)

I applied and sure hope that I am healthier by the time the season starts. I could really use the cash. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

